# Does Ribena count for water content



## technorip (May 23, 2013)

I try to drink as much water as I can (about 2 litres a day) but I know I need to step it up. Does the water from a glass of ribena count? What about the water from shakes?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

2L a day isn't very much tbh, especially in this heat. You need 4L min I reckon


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Does beer count too?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Water from anything that contains it counts. Obviously some drinks also act as diuretics so that has to be taken into consideration.

tbh water intake is something I've never taken a blind bit of notice of.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Water from anything that contains it counts. Obviously some drinks also act as diuretics so that has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> tbh water intake is something I've never taken a blind bit of notice of.


I don't think many people do. Imo i don't think people drink nowhere near the amounts they should.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

2L LMAO.

I drink 3L alone at gym whilst working out. When I wake up the first thing I do is drink 1 pint of cold water. Then through the day I'll easily have about 8-10 pints mixed with sugar free vimto.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You drink 3L during a single gym session? You must have a bladder like a beach ball?!

I drink about 2.5-3L per day and even then I'm ****ing every 5 minutes and it's always crystal clear.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

1010AD said:


> I don't think many people do. Imo i don't think people drink nowhere near the amounts they should.


But really what difference could it possibly make? I mean I keep myself well hydrated I think... I'm certainly not parched or anything. I really don't see what difference downing a precise amount of water each day would make to my physique tbh

I just had a stab in the dark at my consumption (inc tea) and worked it out to roughly be 2700ml on a non workout day and probably an extra 700-1000ml when I workout (not cardio).


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> You drink 3L during a single gym session? You must have a bladder like a beach ball?!
> 
> I drink about 2.5-3L per day and even then I'm ****ing every 5 minutes and it's always crystal clear.


It's easily done mate.

In the mornings I drink 1L during weight training. I then end each session with 15 minutes of HIIT cardio in which I'll drink another 1L.

In the evenings I do 15 minutes of HIIT cardio again + 15 minutes of MISS in which I'll drink another 1L.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

technorip said:


> I try to drink as much water as I can (about 2 litres a day) but I know I need to step it up. Does the water from a glass of ribena count? What about the water from shakes?


Yes mate.Try to increase the amount if you can.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I count juice drinks as fluid, because they are.

For instance, a 500ml bottle of Ribena, I would count as 500ml water because the sugars etc only take up a negligible percentage of the total volume.

I consume around 3-4L a day + an extra 1.5L if I'm training that day.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I actually took note of how much I was drinking the other day. Went through 6 litres! No wonder I need to **** all the time.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Contest said:


> It's easily done mate.
> 
> In the mornings I drink 1L during weight training. I then end each session with 15 minutes of HIIT cardio in which I'll drink another 1L.
> 
> In the evenings I do 15 minutes of HIIT cardio again + 15 minutes of MISS in which I'll drink another 1L.


Christ that's loads for just 15 mins of HIIT, spend more time drinking than training :lol:


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Christ that's loads for just 15 mins of HIIT, spend more time drinking than training :lol:


Lol I get dehydrated very very quick and sweat like an absolute pig during HIIT. Even post HIIT I'm sweating for at least another 30 minutes lol.


----------



## technorip (May 23, 2013)

There is a point when taking on too much water is a bad thing (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_intoxication). I'm not sure at what point this starts to happen but those reporting drinking of 6 to 8 litres a day sounds scary to me (although this is completely baseless on my part)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The ribena doesnt turn the water into something else mate... its not jesus so yes ut does count. Same as your shakes and anything else that contains water


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Bloody hell I'm lucky if I get 2ltr in. Lesson learned and guzzling it now


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

2004mark said:


> But really what difference could it possibly make? I mean I keep myself well hydrated I think... I'm certainly not parched or anything. I really don't see what difference downing a precise amount of water each day would make to my physique tbh
> 
> I just had a stab in the dark at my consumption (inc tea) and worked it out to roughly be 2700ml on a non workout day and probably an extra 700-1000ml when I workout (not cardio).


I agree I probably drink less than you but my other half bangs on about not drinking enough water, she says her skin feels dry if she don't drink enough so I have tried drinking 3lts or more a day thats not just water tea and cordial included and all I felt is needing to go to the bog more. I think it may be one of those things going on inside why they say we need a certern amount as are body is made up of 60% water


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Water from anything that contains it counts. Obviously some drinks also act as diuretics so that has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> tbh water intake is something I've never taken a blind bit of notice of.


I'm with you mate....The below is taken from the NHS website....

The amount a person needs to drink to avoid getting dehydrated will vary depending on a range of factors, including their size, the temperature and how active they are. However, as a guide, the Department of Health recommends that we should drink about 1.2 litres of fluid every day. This works out to be about six 200ml or eight 150ml glasses.

The total amount of fluid we lose each day and need to replace is in fact greater than this - about 2.5 litres - but we get 1 litre of the fluid we need from food and the body recovers 0.3 litres from chemical reactions in our cells. The rest needs to be taken from drinks.

I believe studies have been carried out showing that over hydration can be just as dangerous as dehydration & has been the cause of death for several long distance runners.


----------

